# [PETITION] Help patch the DMCA



## Chad (Jun 24, 2011)

https://www.jailbreakingisnotacrime.org/

Hey everyone, in case you haven't heard, the current exemptions to the DMCA allowing us to legally root our devices is about to run out. We need to JUMP on this petition ASAP!


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I signed but don't see this as a big deal, before it was "legal" to Root/Jailbreak we did it anyways and didn't get put down by the man. Unless they start a campaign to fight against rooters (I think this is highly unlikely) we have little to worry about.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

^ +1. Couldn't hurt to sign but I'll continue to root my phones, no matter what some corporate douche threatens to do about it.


----------



## Chad (Jun 24, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> ^ +1. Couldn't hurt to sign but I'll continue to root my phones, no matter what some corporate douche threatens to do about it.


Agreed, but it doesn't hurt to sign it.


----------



## 9wire (Aug 24, 2011)

In. They won't stop us, but this is an extremely dangerous precedent, they are slowly taking away our rights and telling us they're protecting us. I don't want or need government protection in every aspect of my life. They ARE big brother.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Signed. Let's see what happens with this.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Signed. Let's see what happens with this.


+1


----------



## t3lancer2007 (Dec 20, 2011)

Website is down for me.


----------



## Chad (Jun 24, 2011)

Site is back up. RootzWiki just posted their own article on the matter: http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/electronic-frontier-foundation-appeals-for-help-r351


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> Signed. Let's see what happens with this.


+1 yet again


----------

